# CoverGrow vs Peat Moss for seed cover



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey guys, 
I almost posted this question to @Pete1313 reno thread, but I didn't want to hijack his journal. Has anyone used both CoverGrow and Peat Moss to cover seeds during a reno and have any input on the benefits of either?

I know Pete used Seed Aid CoverGrow (https://www.profileevs.com/products/hydraulic-mulch/seed-aide-covergrow) in his reno. I found this comparable product at my local SiteOne. http://profilelibrary.info/Files/HC%20TripleStart%20Sell%20Sheet_A012-40027_10-30-15.pdf

The marketing for both looks oddly similar, and the formulation appears to be the same.... I have a sneaking suspicion they are the exact same thing under different brand names.

Mulch pellets are a bit more expensive but after I factor in renting the peat spreader and the extra time.... it's a wash. So all else equal, which would you all use?


----------



## NanserbE (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm old school, peat moss and a roller is a tried and true thing in my opinion. It goes down a lot more evenly than Covergrow or the pellets since it's getting dusted on lightly. No clumpy spots or potentially missed areas.

Don't forget the starter fert first too.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

With renting the peat spreader I think you'll use significantly less, than if done by hand.

I was unable to find one locally last fall and did it manually. It was tough to get it thin by hand and I ended up using way more than expected.

That said, I was planning on using some type of seeding mulch this year versus peat. Whatever you choose please let us know how it worked out.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I'm not sure how I feel about the covergrow looking back. It was easier to put down compared to peat moss but didn't cover as much as a layer of peat would have. I used it because it has a tackifier in it, and I have significant slopes but can't comment on how well it worked as luckily I didn't have any washouts after seed down. For flatter areas I think peat moss is definately the way to go, and for slopes I would try either erosion control blankets, look into spraying a tackifier on top of the peat moss, or putting down the covergrow at a heavier rate.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about the covergrow looking back. It was easier to put down compared to peat moss but didn't cover as much as a layer of peat would have. I used it because it has a tackifier in it, and I have significant slopes but can't comment on how well it worked as luckily I didn't have any washouts after seed down. For flatter areas I think peat moss is definately the way to go, and for slopes I would try either erosion control blankets, look into spraying a tackifier on top of the peat moss, or putting down the covergrow at a heavier rate.


I actually already bought enough of this stuff to use on my slopes.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/EZ-Straw-2-5-cu-ft-Brown-Mulch/1000139907?cm_mmc=SCE_PLA-_-LawnGarden-_-GrassSeed-_-1000139907:EZ_Straw&CAWELAID=&kpid=1000139907&CAGPSPN=pla&store_code=1939&k_clickID=78abbc48-64b3-44c3-9128-f64f74527811&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIwpvy-NqQ3AIVBEwNCh1vaA_0EAQYASABEgJeU_D_BwE

I was also lured in by being able to load it into the spreader. Figured it would save me an hour at least, but it sounds like peat is the tried and true way to go. Thanks.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I used the Hydro Cover product from Site One on my Hell Strips when I did my renovation. I was able to throw it out by hand, and it helped retain moisture on the areas that I put it on. Be careful about how thick you put it on, because it will create a barrier that the new seeds have difficulty getting through. I had to break up some of the areas that wound up getting put on a bit thicker than others. I was trying to beat rain when I threw it down, but for the most part, it did its job and helped keep a lot of the seed in place.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I believe that @jessehurlburt recently used that EZ straw for a seeding project.

I used turbo tackifier for the slopes during my reno. 
I tried to apply it with a hose-end sprayer (because my backpack sprayer had a lot of herbicide run through it), but that didn't work very well. I ended up lightly distributing it by hand. If I had it to do over, I would mix a very small amount with water in a hose-end sprayer. That might work better. Regardless, that tackifier worked well for me, even when applied by hand.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

I have used Cover grow on my front yard, with a slope, and it worked very well with the seed germination and the ability to retain moisture.


----------

